# Crysis3 - meine ersten Eindrücke - von Ernüchterung und Langeweile...



## Crysisheld (24. Februar 2013)

*Crysis3 - meine ersten Eindrücke - von Ernüchterung und Langeweile...*

Hallo, 

so jetzt muss ich doch echt mal schreiben, was ich von Crysis3 so halte, und schildere hier mal meine ersten Eindrücke des Spiels. 

Von Anfang an, hat sich mir hier der Verdacht aufgedrängt, dass Crytek versuchen wird Crysis3 noch besser und noch größer wirken zu lassen als es sein Vorgänger oder dessen Vorgänger war. Fakt ist bei Crysis3 merkt man an praktisch jeder Ecke, dass sich an anderen Spielen bedient wurde. Psycho klingt mit seinem Dialekt verdammt nach Cpt. Price aus COD4 - nur dass der Captain halt in COD4 viel echter und erwachsener wirkt als Psycho - Dialekt hin oder her. 

Die PCG hat ja im Test Crysis3 als totales Uberspiel hingestellt, was nur storytechnisch hinterher hinkt. Tja von Liebe zum Detail ist in Crysis 3 nicht viel zu sehen. Wenn man das erste mal das überwucherte New York betritt fallen einem (wenn man sich nicht von Grafik blenden lässt) die designtechnischen Mängel gleich ins Auge. Nach billigster Copy/Paste Manier wurden hier die Levels zusammen geklatscht. 

Beweise? Bitteschön... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses tolle rote Gebäude läuft einem gleich mehrmals mit exakt den gleichen Beschädigungen über den Weg - die Detailverliebtheit mit der die Levels gestaltet wurden ist wirklich beeindruckend  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lediglich der Baum vor dem Haus wurde entfernt - dafür steht im Hintergrund das gleiche Haus mit Baum  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hmm ja die Innenlevels wurden natürlich gar nicht aus dem Baukasten zusammen gebaut sodern jeder Levelabschnitt wurde "von Hand" erstellt...  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das nächte Bild zeigt einen Raum der wie ein Ei dem anderen gleicht aber trotzdem erst viel später im Level zu sehen ist...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die Innenlevels mit Ihren gelben Wänden und Türen erinnern doch überhaupt nicht an "Deux Ex - Human Revolution und die Labore am Anfang... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vom Gameplay kann ich leider keine Bilder posten, aber jedes Areal spielt sich wirklich total gleich und wiederholt sich. Man betritt einen Abschnitt - meistens oberhalb der Gegner (Crytek nannten das ja glaube ich vertikales Gameplay) unten wuseln nen paar Cell Soldaten rum und hat man nen paar ausgeschalten - wie kann es anders sein - kommt erst mal der zweite Schwung. Wenn der dann erledigt ist kann man gemächlich zum nächten Abschnitt traben - ganz ohne "Cloak Mode" oder "Armor Mode" der ja eh die ganze Zeit verwendet werde muss wenn man von einer Überzahl Cell Soldaten angegriffen wird, die das flankieren wohl verlernt haben. Oft ist es mir passiert, dass ich im nicht Cloak Mode von Gegnern gar nicht gesehen wurde obwohl ich direkt neben ihnen Stand. Ist man aber im Cloak Mode werden natürlich mal Proforma Schüsse in deine Richtung abgegeben obwohl dich die Gegner gar nicht sehen können bzw. sehen sollten.  

So, dann in den Tunnels bekommt man das erste mal wieder Ausserirdische Wesen zu sehen - alte Bekannte aus Teil 2. Sie sind zwar nicht mehr so stark wie im zweiten Teil. Dafür öffnen sich Türen erst wenn diese Monster ausgeschalten sind. Vorbei schleichen und abhauen ist also nicht bei Crysis3 - was für ein abwechslungsreiches Gameplay  

Sogar Half-Life2 (204) hat mehr Abwechslung im Gameplay geboten als Crysis3 heute. Crysis3 reiht sich in die Hall of Shame gleich neben F.3.A.R. ein - mehr Prozente hat dieser Grafikblender IMHO auch nicht verdient. F.3.A.R. hatte wenigstens noch ein paar Schockmomente geboten - Crysis3 bietet nichts in dieser Richtung nur langweiliges repitetives Gameplay und auf dem PC eine schlecht optimierte Engine durch den übermäßigen Gebrauch von hohem Grass in den Aussenlevels. Ob sich durch den DirectX11 Kartenzwang nun mehr Einheiten auf dem PC verkaufen - oder ob Crytek es am Ende wieder mal den Softwarepiraten in die Schuhe schiebt bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## xNomAnorx (24. Februar 2013)

Da du ja von Crysis 2 schon enttäuschst warst und da auch schon überall Beweisscreenshots gepostet hast um aufzuzeigen wie schlecht das Spiel doch ist, hättest du dir doch eigentlich den Kauf vom dritten Teil sparen können oder? War doch nach den ersten Test eigentlich klar das einem Teil 3 auch nicht gefallen wird, wenn man schon Teil 2 nicht mochte. Oder regst du dich einfach gerne auf?


----------



## KAEPS133 (24. Februar 2013)

Ich glaube Crysisheld regt sich da einfach nur gerne auf. ^^ Das Objekte merfach benutzt werden sollte jeden doch klar sein. Das ist einfach in jedem Spiel so. Es gibt einfach einen Pool an Texturen, Models, Effekten, Animationen etc. So wie manche Gebäude mehrfach benutzt werden, werden auch Texturen, Bäume, Tische und Stühle .. einfach alles im Spiel mehrfach verwendet. Würde alles aus einzigartigen Objekten bestehen würde das Spiel einmal extrem teuer in der Entwicklung und könnte direkt auf einer Festplatte ausgeliefert werden.

Besonders bei Gebäuden die als Levelbegrenzung dienen werden in jedem Spiel Objekte kopiert.
Wenn man nach sowas sucht findet man natürlich auch mehr als genug. Such mal nach wiederholenden Gebäuden in GTA IV .. dann merk man schnell das das spiel aus 5-6 einzigartigen Straßenzügen besteht und die Gebäude dann nur anders zusammengewürfelt und nochmal gedreht werden. Zu den Innenlevel kann ich jetzt garnichts sagen. Ich weiß nicht was du meinst?!

Ok die Türen sind identisch ... aber das ist bei jedem MC Donalds auch so. Klar ich hätte gerne auch ein Spiel das an jeder ecke einzigartig ist, wo jeder Stein und GRashalm von hand gesetzt wird ... aber das wird es wohl nie geben ... außer jemand hat extrem viel Geld ^^


----------



## LordCrash (24. Februar 2013)

Zur Verwendung von gleichen Texturen an mehreren Stellen kann man geteilter Meinung sein, aber die Vorwürfe bezüglich des mangelhaften Gameplays wirken doch stark. 

Grafik macht kein Spiel aus. Story und Gameplay machen Spiele aus.


----------



## Crysisheld (24. Februar 2013)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Ich glaube Crysisheld regt sich da einfach nur gerne auf. ^^ Das Objekte merfach benutzt werden sollte jeden doch klar sein. Das ist einfach in jedem Spiel so. Es gibt einfach einen Pool an Texturen, Models, Effekten, Animationen etc. So wie manche Gebäude mehrfach benutzt werden, werden auch Texturen, Bäume, Tische und Stühle .. einfach alles im Spiel mehrfach verwendet. Würde alles aus einzigartigen Objekten bestehen würde das Spiel einmal extrem teuer in der Entwicklung und könnte direkt auf einer Festplatte ausgeliefert werden.
> 
> Besonders bei Gebäuden die als Levelbegrenzung dienen werden in jedem Spiel Objekte kopiert.
> Wenn man nach sowas sucht findet man natürlich auch mehr als genug. Such mal nach wiederholenden Gebäuden in GTA IV .. dann merk man schnell das das spiel aus 5-6 einzigartigen Straßenzügen besteht und die Gebäude dann nur anders zusammengewürfelt und nochmal gedreht werden. Zu den Innenlevel kann ich jetzt garnichts sagen. Ich weiß nicht was du meinst?!
> ...



Falsch: STALKER - das ist Liebe zum Detail. 

V-Rally 3 war das erste V-Rally wo jede Strecke von Hand erstellt wurde und jeder Baum, jeder Strauch von Hand gesetzt wurde. 

Ich habe nichts wenn sich Stühle gleichen wie ein Ei dem anderen. Aber gerade von großen Gebäuden darf man erwarten, das ein Straßenzug aus mehr als 4 Gebäuden besteht, die dann mal eben anders zusammen gewürfelt sind. 

Bei den Innenlevels geht es nicht um die Türen, sondern dass ganze Räume wie aus der Retorte wirken und nur mal eben Schreibtische gegen Kisten ausgetauscht wurden. Da ist Deus Ex ein Paradebeispiel wie detailliert Innenlevels aussehen können - wenn die Entwickler eben Liebe zum Detail zeigen. Bei Crysis3 wirkt alles nur schnell, schnell, husch, husch - aber was anderes habe ich von Crytek auch gar nicht erwartet! Mit Grafik blenden aber mit Gameplay und Details sparen - nur schade, dass die PCG Redakteure da so blauäugig bewertet haben. Sonst sind sie immer mega kritisch - aber bei Crysis3 - sind sie wohl auf Knien vor den Entwicklern rumgerutscht...


----------



## LordCrash (24. Februar 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Fnur schade, dass die PCG Redakteure da so blauäugig bewertet haben. Sonst sind sie immer mega kritisch - aber bei Crysis3 - sind sie wohl auf Knien vor den Entwicklern rumgerutscht...


 
Bei Shootern war die PCG eigentlich noch nie kritisch. Das trifft nur auf andere Genres zu. Klingt schade und ist es ja auch.


----------



## xNomAnorx (24. Februar 2013)

Ich wiederhole meine Frage: Warum hast du das Spiel überhaupt gekauft? 
Auf mich wirkt es als hättest du es dir nur geholt um wieder genau wie bei Crysis 2 nach irgendwelchen kleinen Schönheitsfehlern zu suchen über die du dich dann aufregen kannst. Und mal ganz ehrlich: um die Beispiele zu finden, die du hier aufzeigst muss man schon sehr genau nach Fehlern suchen. Beim normalen Durchspielen fällt das wohl eher nicht auf.
Bei dir hab ich so das Gefühl du hast das Spiel gestartet und dich direkt gefragt: "Hm was könnte mir hier nicht gefallen?"


----------



## Crysisheld (25. Februar 2013)

Und jetzt? Soll ich ein Spiel kritisieren, welches ich nicht mal besitze? Fakt ist Crysis ist nicht gerade günstig und für das Geld darf ich auch was erwarten - etwas mehr als ein Grafikblender... Aber wenn du das anders siehst? Ich habe ja auch schon geschrieben es sind nicht die Grafik was mich stört, es ist das ganze. Weder im Gameplay, Story überzeugt das Spiel oder setzt neue Maßstäbe wie es sich eigentlich für einen Titel mit über 90% gehört. Nein es ist einfach nur nen billiger Abklatsch mit sagen wir mal einer Arena nach der anderen die man betritt um dann die Gegnerwellen abzuwehren.. Das Spiel ist billigst zusammen geschustert das einzige was das wackelige Crysis3 Gerüst zusammen hält scheint nur die Grafik zu sein, von der sich irgendwie jeder blenden lässt. Wenn alle Spieler nen bisschen kritischer wären und auch die Redakteure, würden sich die Entwickler viel mehr Mühe geben weil niemand sonst ihren Scheiss kauft. Aber im Moment kannst du ja wohl wirklich mit jeder technischen Gurke Geld machen... das finde ich schade. 

@Lord Crash. 

Nein F.3.A.R wurde kritisch bewertet, Aliens Colonial Marines und Syndicate auch. Alles Spiele die von der PCG eher Durchschnittsbewertungen bekommen haben...


----------



## Rabowke (25. Februar 2013)

... Crysisheld, es geht darum, dass du ja bereits von Crysis 2 nicht wirklich begeistert warst und es jetzt für uns etwas unverständlich ist, warum du 50-60 EUR auf den Tisch legst, um dir einen Nachfolger zu kaufen, wo man bereits im Vorfeld wusste, dass der nicht viel anders macht. 

Kritik in allen Ehren und Danke für deine Bilddokumentation ... aber etwas komisch wirkt es schon!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Februar 2013)

Nichts gegen dich, Crysisheld, aber wenn von "billig zusammengeschustert" die Rede sein soll, dann aber mit CoD in einem Atemzug. 
Inhaltlich ist Crysis (egal welchen Teil wir nehmen) kein Oscar-Kandidat, da sind wir uns wohl mal einig. Aber spielerisch hat es mehr zu bieten als das Gross an anderen Shootern. Es gibt zur Zeit keine Alternative, die sagenhafte Technik, gute Gegner-KI und dreifaltiges Gameplay (heimlich, auf Distanz oder Rambo-like) in sich vereint wie Cryteks letztes Kind.
Würde es mal wieder einen brauchbaren F.E.A.R. oder Half-Life-Neuzugang geben, könnte es womöglich wieder anders aussehen, aber im Moment ist dem nicht so.

Und nochwas: Wieso kauft man sich das neueste Spiel einer Reihe, die man abgrundtief hasst ?! Sorry, aber ich versteh das nicht...


----------



## Vordack (25. Februar 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Test



Habs am We gespielt.

Also Grafik ist der Hammer, welch Überraschung. Aber wenn ich die ganzen 7 Stunden daß gleiche tun soll geht ich lieber Deus Ex spielen^^


----------



## Chemenu (25. Februar 2013)

> Crysis3 bietet nichts in dieser Richtung nur langweiliges repitetives  Gameplay und auf dem PC eine schlecht optimierte Engine durch den  übermäßigen Gebrauch von hohem Grass in den Aussenlevels.


C'mon... was ist das denn für Kritik? Schlecht optimierte Engine? Was hat das hohe Gras mit der Engine zu tun? 
Ich fand die Stelle mit den Aliens im hohen Gras sehr erfrischend, auch wenn ich lieber menschliche Gegner anstelle der Aliens bekämpft hätte. Hab bisher in keinem Spiel sowas gesehen, so ein Gefecht im hohen Gras wo man den Gegner nicht wirklich sehen kann.


----------



## LordCrash (25. Februar 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> @Lord Crash.
> 
> Nein F.3.A.R wurde kritisch bewertet, Aliens Colonial Marines und Syndicate auch. Alles Spiele die von der PCG eher Durchschnittsbewertungen bekommen haben...


 
Naja, die genannten Titel sind ja deutlich schlechtere Spiele als Crysis 3..... Meiner Meinung nach ist die Wertung für Crysis 3 auch zu hoch angesetzt, aber es ist nicht schlecht und hat auch nicht so viele offensichtliche Mängel wie F.3.A.R, Aliens: CM oder Syndicate....


----------



## xNomAnorx (25. Februar 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Und jetzt? Soll ich ein Spiel kritisieren, welches ich nicht mal besitze?


 
Das hat überhaupt nichts mit dem zu tun was ich geschrieben habe, das gleiche gilt für den überflüssigen Rest deines Posts.
Siehe Rabowkes Post


----------



## Vordack (25. Februar 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Fakt ist ...



Der einzige Fakt der bei dieser Diskussion ein Fakt ist, ist daß es pure Meinungen sind ob einem das Spiel gefällt oder nicht.

Wie bei jedem Spiel.

Ich sehe es ähnlich sie Du, von der Kritik her. allerdings bingt es mir auc hSpaß, eben wegen der tollen Grafik. Nur länger als 1 Stunde werde ich es wohl nicht spielen da es (mMn) außer der Grafik just another Shooter ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Februar 2013)

Was ich halt nie verstehe: Wenn man schon Objekte immer wieder benutzt, warum sind die Spiele dann trotzdem teilweise so extrem kurz? Absichtlich? Damit der Spieler noch hungrig ist und sich DLCs kauft?


----------



## Vordack (26. Februar 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Was ich halt nie verstehe: Wenn man schon Objekte immer wieder benutzt, warum sind die Spiele dann trotzdem teilweise so extrem kurz? Absichtlich? Damit der Spieler noch hungrig ist und sich DLCs kauft?


 
Damit sie nicht zu oft benutzt werden und es auffällt?


----------



## Crysisheld (26. Februar 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> C'mon... was ist das denn für Kritik? Schlecht optimierte Engine? Was hat das hohe Gras mit der Engine zu tun?
> Ich fand die Stelle mit den Aliens im hohen Gras sehr erfrischend, auch wenn ich lieber menschliche Gegner anstelle der Aliens bekämpft hätte. Hab bisher in keinem Spiel sowas gesehen, so ein Gefecht im hohen Gras wo man den Gegner nicht wirklich sehen kann.


 
Naja Men of Valor hat das 2004 schon geboten und da hat man menschliche Gegner erledigt^^. Aber ist ja egal. Ich möchte ja niemanden meine Meinung aufdrücken, es ist eben meine Meinung zu dem Spiel und ich verstehe halt diese überzogene hohe Wertung nicht, weil das Spiel eben in keiner Disziplin neue Maßstäbe setzt und das, was mich so aufregt. Wenn jetzt jemand damit super viel Spass hat, gönne ich ihm das ja - ich bin ja kein böser Mensch


----------



## JillValentine21 (3. März 2013)

Also deine Kritik finde ich persönlich einfach nur überflüssig.. Gut Crysis 2 fand ich auch scheiße, gebe ich zu.. Crysis 3 ist ähnlich ABER er gefällt mir ob single oder multi egal gefällt mir beides..

Aber mal ganz ehrlich was bist du? Ein TÜV-Prüfer? Das was du da geschrieben hast ist kein Test sondern ein reines Suchen nach Fehlern..

Wenn ich mir ein Spiel kaufe dann möchte ich dieses Spielen und da nicht Stundenlang rumlaufen und in jeder Ecke schauen ob da nicht eventuell ein Fehler ist oder ob eventuell etwas zweimal vorkommt.. 

Ich würde den Titel umbenennen, nicht "Meine ersten Eindrücke" sondern in meine "Systematische Suche nach Fehlern"


----------



## Crysisheld (3. März 2013)

Oh man weisst du wann ich das geschrieben habe? Das waren meine Ersteindrücke und Sachen die mir halt direkt aufgefallen sind, da braucht man nicht lange suchen...  aber schön das du auch andere Meinungen akzeptierst^^


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. März 2013)

Also...ich muss sagen, dass dein sogenannter "Test" nichts ist. Wäre ich ein Unwissender, ich würde überhaupt nicht wissen, inwieweit mir so eine "Kritik" weiterhelfen soll. Ich selbst habe Crysis 3 eine 79%-Wertung gegeben, was für kein herausragendes Spiel spricht, wohl aber für ein ganz gutes. Und das Spiel ist trotz Mängel in Story wirklich ganz gut.

Deine Kritikpunkte sind teilweise lachhaft. Zitat: 


> So, dann in den Tunnels bekommt man das erste mal wieder Ausserirdische  Wesen zu sehen - alte Bekannte aus Teil 2. Sie sind zwar nicht mehr so  stark wie im zweiten Teil. *Dafür öffnen sich Türen erst wenn diese  Monster ausgeschalten sind. Vorbei schleichen und abhauen ist also nicht  bei Crysis3 - was für ein abwechslungsreiches Gameplay*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das fettgedruckte ist absolut falsch. In keiner einzigen Szene und in keinem einzigen Level öffneten sich Türen erst dann, wenn alle Gegner tot sind. Die Möglichkeit, vorbei zuschleichen und abzuhauen ist definitiv und ganz klar vorhanden. 

Zur Technik:


> [...]und auf dem PC eine schlecht optimierte Engine durch den übermäßigen  Gebrauch von hohem Grass in den Aussenlevels. Ob sich durch den  DirectX11 Kartenzwang nun mehr Einheiten auf dem PC verkaufen - oder ob  Crytek es am Ende wieder mal den Softwarepiraten in die Schuhe schiebt  bleibt abzuwarten.


Selbe Frage wie ein Vorposter: Was hat das hohe Gras mit schlechter Optimierung zu tun? 
Man kann ja von Crysis 3 halten, was man will, aber schlecht optimiert ist da gar nichts. Das Spiel reizt lediglich auf sehr hohen Details mitsamt Kantenglättung die meisten PCs ordentlich aus. Aber wer unbedingt und auf Teufel komm raus sämtliche Regler hoch prügeln muss, der wird natürlich keinen Spaß haben.  Crysis 3 sieht auch auf Mittel und Hoch noch sehr gut aus, läuft dabei auch ziemlich gut. 


Tut mir Leid, aber was ich da von dir lese ist einfach nur ausgemachter Bullshit. Wie JillValentine21 bereits sagte: Reine und systematische Suche nach Fehlern und ich füge hinzu: pure Schlechtmacherei, ohne Hand und Fuß. Die Sache mit dem Recycling von Häusern und Innenräumen ist mir ehrlich gesagt nach vier Durchgängen nicht einmal aufgefallen. Das heißt für mich: Du hast explizit und einzig und allein nach Fehlern gesucht, ohne das eigentliche Spiel zu spielen. Sowas fällt einem sicherlich nicht "sofort" auf.


----------



## Crysisheld (4. März 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Also...ich muss sagen, dass dein sogenannter "Test" nichts ist. Wäre ich ein Unwissender, ich würde überhaupt nicht wissen, inwieweit mir so eine "Kritik" weiterhelfen soll...


 
Hallo RedDragon20, 
wie schon den Anderen geschrieben, sind das meine Ersteindrücke gewesen, wieso du mir jetzt unterstellst, es sei ein Test weiss ich leider nicht. 




> Deine Kritikpunkte sind teilweise lachhaft. Zitat:
> Das fettgedruckte ist absolut falsch. In keiner einzigen Szene und in keinem einzigen Level öffneten sich Türen erst dann, wenn alle Gegner tot sind. Die Möglichkeit, vorbei zuschleichen und abzuhauen ist definitiv und ganz klar vorhanden.


 
Bevor du mir unterstellst bullshit zu schreiben oder meine Kritikpunkte seien lachhaft würde ich mich an deiner Stelle richtig mit dem Spiel auseinandersetzen bzw. mich richtig informieren anstatt selber Bullenscheisse zu labern... 

Hier mal ein Aussschnitt von meiner* "absolut falschen"* Aussage und deinem Gegenargument es gäbe ja wirklich keine einzige Szene in keinem einzigen Level wo sich Türen erst öffnen nachdem alle Gegner tot sind... 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5KEl9ENq348

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

